# I'M ONE OF YOU....SO excited



## miniwhinny (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm so excited. I'm almost one of you and I can't wait to share my news :aktion033:

I've been silently lurking here for months now and have been reading everything I can on Donks. I've also been looking for breeders in or around Oregon. Well a couple of day ago I was at my local feed/farm store and ...of all things...(sorry but this is how it happened LOL) needed a pee (told you LOL




: ) Right by the bathrooms there's a notice board and right there in the middle was a flyer for the "Mini Badonkadonk Farm" and a pic of a little jenny that called my heart AND the mini Donk farm is walking distance from me and I never knew they were there.

SO long story short...I put down my depost, asked for permission to post about her and so here she is...MY two month old baby Badonkadonk



:



:



:



: I'm SO excited.

The gal who owns this farm is just awesome she so welcomed me there and every one of her Donkeys from tiny baby to her breeding Jacks are very friendly and obviously very well looked after.

So, here she is... :aktion033: :aktion033:


























Thank you for letting me share my very first Donkey



:



:

Oh and you know what...I need name suggestions for her. My two mini horses are named after Kings and Queens...Ozymandias (Rameses the Great) and Twoie...(Princess Elizabeth) But I'm open to nay suggestions



:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 7, 2007)

She's a keeper!



: What a cutie :aktion033: And you are so lucky to have pictures from day 1! I have no suggestions on names, but I'm sure several on here will



: I am counting the days - hopefully one week from today I can bring my babies home.



: I was in a situation similar to you - had looked for over a year, and then by chance, found a farm about ten miles up the road from us 

Do you know when you can take her home? You also know you'll have to get another one, right?



:



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 7, 2007)

What a cutie



:

How old is she?

And yes! you'll need another



:

Try to get her Mom too .... that would be a perfect package



:

I'll think of a name for her ...what is her Mom's name?

I am sure you are so excited !!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 7, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS on now being owned by a lovable longears



: Is she a doll



: Cant help you on names, I'm horrible at them, but I know Teri sure will be able to :bgrin I love her face. Of course you already know~~ there addicting, and a lone donkey is a very lonely donkey so you should really think of another in the near future.



:



:  I bet your going to be counting the days...I know I would be



: Corinne


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 7, 2007)

FlatCreekFarm said:


> Do you know when you can take her home? You also know you'll have to get another one, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's going to be weaned in January. It's going to be the longest fall and winter for me LOL. As for getting another one HAHAHA I KNOW they are going to be addictive. For now when she comes her new best buddy will be Twoie my mini horse mare. Twoie is such a gentle soul so I know this little gal will have good company. The farm also has a TINY little black girl. Same age as mine (within a week or so) but at least 5 inches smaller...she's just precious...."divorce...or another donkey...divorce or...HAHAHA I'd better stick with just one for now" LOL



: :bgrin

Deanna (the farm owner) has loads of pics of her being born and e-mailed them to me. It's awesome, I have shots from her mom being in labor to her first steps. It's so cool to have them because often you don't get to see those early moments. She looks like a little drowned bunny with those long wet ears HAHAHA



:


----------



## hrselady (Sep 7, 2007)

:aktion033: How adorable... Congrats!!! I can't help with names either. You'll find yourself making many trips to see her before January.. and probably falling in love with all of them at the farm too. I am sooooo happy for you!!! :aktion033:


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 7, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> What a cutie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's two months (almost) Mom's name is Hazel...I can't remember her registered name. I'll have to ask again.

Oh yeah, like Deanna would sell momma LOL



:

Also, what color would you call this little one? She's kind of a creamy fawn with white patches and a white sock and white lightning stripes on one leg.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Sep 7, 2007)

miniwhinny said:


> The farm also has a TINY little black girl. Same age as mine (within a week or so) but at least 5 inches smaller...she's just precious...."divorce...or another donkey...divorce or...HAHAHA I'd better stick with just one for now" LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well you need to take hubby over to Deanna's when you go visit your baby and make him fall in love with the other foal and then HE will need his very own donkey TOO <devil horns>

as for names it's funny what you said about her looking like a bunny... my very first donkey was named Bunny and her face looked just like yours (although her body was solid). i changed her name to Bonny though, sounded almost the same and i liked it better, it's what the Scots use for "pretty" and she sure was



: .


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 7, 2007)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> well you need to take hubby over to Deanna's when you go visit your baby and make him fall in love with the other foal and then HE will need his very own donkey TOO <devil horns>


oh devil horns at work huh HAHAHAHA. How could he resist her...this was taken yesterday and she's just TINY







:



PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> i changed her name to Bonny though, sounded almost the same and i liked it better, it's what the Scots use for "pretty" and she sure was
> 
> 
> 
> : .


Yup a Bonnie wee lass for sure



: (yup, I'm Scottish..well Scottish Dad..but dropped in England)


----------



## iluvwalkers (Sep 7, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]how much fun is that :aktion033: ...congrats! welcome to the world of donkies...Twoie is going to love her new buddy



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Sep 7, 2007)

miniwhinny said:


> this was taken yesterday and she's just TINY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 7, 2007)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> OMG how CUTE!!! you tell him he better put a deposit on her or he is going to lose her!!! in fact, WHERE ARE YOU??? i might have to risk divorce myself and come get her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you're too funny LOL. I'm in Central Oregon...and she is for sale and you can stay here while you go "shopping" LOL. Seriously...I'd take her in a heartbeat if I thought for one nano second that I'd get away with hiding her behind the barn for a while! " What new donkey...oh sweetie we've had her for years" HAHAHAHAHHAHA



: (actually she's so tiny you COULD hide her...just about anywhere LOL)


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 7, 2007)

:aktion033: congrats,

so cute. :bgrin


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 7, 2007)

your new little girl is just beautiful as is her little friend!! Congratulations. You will love your gal. Donkeys are so wonderful!!!


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 7, 2007)

:aktion033: Congrats on your new addition!!

love the pictures!!!

bet you are counting the days......


----------



## hrselady (Sep 7, 2007)

That pic is just to cute!!! What adorable babies.. You know you might could pass her off as a big dog.. lol Tell him its a new mix breed.. a donkapoo :aktion033: . I love yours too .. looks like you could just cuddle up with her all day!!


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone. She's all I've thought about all day (both of them actually LOL) It's going to be a long wait 'til January



:


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrats, she's BEAUTIFUL!





Jessi


----------



## Bassett (Sep 8, 2007)

Congratulations on your first donkey. I know the waiting game is hard. I too will be getting my first little long ears this fall. She was born on April 29th and her name is Tinkerbelle. I can't wait but my time is closer than yours. Good luck, spend as much time with her as you can this winter. I normally only get down to see mine once a week. :no:


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 8, 2007)

Bassett said:


> I too will be getting my first little long ears this fall. She was born on April 29th and her name is Tinkerbelle.


Oh how exxciting. Do you have pics or a thread link where I can see her. I bet you can hardly wait.

My gals breeder is just wonderful but I sure don't want to wear out my welcome there..I'd be moving in if I could LOL

Do you know how many times I've wathced the Budweiser donkey commercial this week too HAHAHHA :lol: :bgrin :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :lol:



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 8, 2007)

How about Hannah for a name ?

she just looks like a sweet little "Hannah"




:


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 9, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> How about Hannah for a name ?
> 
> she just looks like a sweet little "Hannah"
> 
> ...


Hannah is a lovely name and she does look like a Hannah...trouble is my name is Danna...it rhymes with Hannah and I KNOW my kids are going to go to town with that one LOL !



: Thanks for thinking though.


----------



## Marnie (Sep 9, 2007)

Congratulations, she is just beautiful. I hope you find a way to get her little friend too, what a wonderful pair that would be. I know you've heard it before but one really is a lonely number for donkeys. Congrats again, you'll love her to pieces.



:


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 10, 2007)

Marnie said:


> I know you've heard it before but one really is a lonely number for donkeys.


I'm planning on her living with Twoie (forever and ever) Twoie is only 4 and the sweetest sweetheart you could wish for so I'm hoping that neither one compares ear length and become best buddies. If not then I guess another long ear will be in the works



:


----------



## crackerjackjack (Sep 10, 2007)

Congradulation on your mini, I am new also to the donkey world. I just love mine.

I've been silently lurking here for months now and have been reading everything I can on Donks. I've also been looking for breeders in or around Oregon. Well a couple of day ago I was at my local feed/farm store and ...of all things...(sorry but this is how it happened LOL) needed a pee (told you LOL



: ) Right by the bathrooms there's a notice board and right there in the middle was a flyer for the "Mini Badonkadonk Farm" and a pic of a little jenny that called my heart AND the mini Donk farm is walking distance from me and I never knew they were there.

SO long story short...I put down my depost, asked for permission to post about her and so here she is...MY two month old baby Badonkadonk




:



:



:



: I'm SO excited.

The gal who owns this farm is just awesome she so welcomed me there and every one of her Donkeys from tiny baby to her breeding Jacks are very friendly and obviously very well looked after.

So, here she is... :aktion033: :aktion033:


























Thank you for letting me share my very first Donkey



:



:

Oh and you know what...I need name suggestions for her. My two mini horses are named after Kings and Queens...Ozymandias (Rameses the Great) and Twoie...(Princess Elizabeth) But I'm open to nay suggestions



:


----------



## DeAnna W (Sep 11, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## DeAnna W (Sep 11, 2007)

Danna,

We're so lucky to truly know how proud of your new baby you are! Just knowing she'll be going to a great loving home is such a wonderful thing. This is our goal to make sure our donkeys go to good homes.

All of you have replied~ you're all so very kind. Thank you. I'm DeAnna with Mini Badonkadonk Farm in beautiful Central Oregon. Heidi (what we call her) truly is an adorable little donkey. Her Sire's registered name is "Takoah" her nickname is "Hazel". She's a dark brown. Heidi's Dam is a white spotted Jack, his registered name is "Sysco the Kid" we call him Sysco & he is for sale. So, maybe with this information you can help Danna better to come up with a name for her new little girl.

Danna don't ever feel like you're bothering me~ feel free to come see you're little girl anytime. She loves attention along with our other baby~ I guess I better say they all would like your company, I don't want to hurt any of their feelings.

I have to admit I've never went to this web site, sorry. I'm so pleased that the "Lil beginnings" mini horse people have included the mini donkeys, this is wonderful. I'm now a member Thanks for sharing! And please feel free to visit my web site anytime it's under construction and should be complete within 1 week. At gotdonkeys you can also find out a lot of miniature donkey information.

Thank you, DeAnna Mini Badonkadonk Farm


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey DeAnna...WELCOME :aktion033: I'm so glad you found us here. Usually I'm posting on the mini horse forum...but not any longer tee-hee. You'll love the folks who post here. If it's nothing more than sharing pictures everyone here is so kind.

Give Heidi a hug from me and maybe in the next day or so I can call and drop by for a cuddle of my own. As for loving her...I couldn't part with her for a million dollars and I only have the deposit paid LOL !!!!

And please tell Diego that he's a very pretty boy and Heidi may be visiting him one day in the future



:



:

WELCOME :saludando: :488:



:



:

P.S. Looking forward to checking out your web site.


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 11, 2007)

DeAnna W said:


> And please feel free to visit my web site anytime it's under construction and should be complete within 1 week.


What's you domain name?


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Welcome Deanna :aktion033:

We are all so excited for for Danna to get her baby



:

How strange?? I have been thinking about names and thought about "Heidi" for her little girl...keeping the "H" in the name



:

Hey Danna ... how does Heidi sound ???


----------



## julieb (Sep 12, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Congradulations on your little one, she is a cutie, i am jealious i am still donkeyless, i have been searching hard....maybe i need to take a trip to the feed mill and go to the little girls room



: Well anyway welcome and congrats.... :aktion033:  [/SIZE]


----------



## DeAnna W (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you so much for the "welcome". What a great group. And thanks for sharing what state you're from I like putting a name with a state/town. Wish I had more time to visit the forum but between work~donkeys and yard work. I'm sure all of you can understand this ~ a womens work just is never done.

Thanks again, DeAnna

Mini Badonkadonk Farm

Redmond, Oregon


----------

